# Uneven shower pan drain hole



## BradK (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a problem with a fiberglass shower pan drain hole, the thickness of the pan varies around the hole opening. This means when tightening the new drain it's super tight at 12 o'clock and 6 but just snug at 9 & 3. I'm concerned the pan flexing will start leaking again at 9. Is there some way of evening out the underside of the pan around the drain opening? I though of sanding down the high spots but it's not easy to do from above and very tight to get at from below.

Thanks!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Get a new pan, and then post an intro so we know your not a hack.


----------



## BradK (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry, just trying to get through this thing quick, will post intro later. New pan not an option, it's a 1-piece in an existing house.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Good Luck


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

BradK said:


> Sorry, just trying to get through this thing quick, will post intro later. New pan not an option, it's a 1-piece in an existing house.


U'll get quicker answers if ya post a full proper intro..


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

BradK said:


> Sorry, just trying to get through this thing quick, will post intro later. New pan not an option, it's a 1-piece in an existing house.


Press One for English... Two for Espanol


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

plumberman said:


> press one for english... Dos for espanol


t, ifify


----------

